

Android Wear Developer Preview now available for Xamarin developers - jbigelow76
http://blog.xamarin.com/android-wear/

======
jbigelow76
Yesterday's discussion on HN about Xamarin possibly getting purchased by
Microsoft was mostly positive about what it meant for Microsoft. But if that
were to pass I think Day 1 releases to C# developers of things like iOS 7.1
and Android Wear Preview would (probably) become a thing of the past.

